# 2017 Hoosier Summer Swap – June 10



## Iverider (Apr 17, 2017)

Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club will be holding their 2017 Summer Bike Swap at Ray Skillman Classic Cars & Bicycle Museum located at 1300 South U.S. 31 Greenwood, IN 46143 (behind Skillman Ford)

Vendor Set-up & Meet start time: Saturday after 9:00A.M. (no Friday set-up, bring your own tables)
The swap meet is outside.

Bring out your restored, unrestored original, cruisers, customs and rat bikes for people’s choice judging with trophies in several catagories.

Join us for a great day!

QUESTIONS?
hoosierantiquebicycles.org


----------



## Kelpie3 (May 7, 2017)

I plan on being there.


----------



## partsguy (May 8, 2017)

Had fun last time. Should be able to make it.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 5, 2017)

Anyone else coming to the Hoosier Swap this weekend?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 6, 2017)

I can't. I have an appointment that day now.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 7, 2017)

Might make it thanks


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm going to check it out! Also picking up a bike.


----------



## vincev (Jun 8, 2017)

Crap,have a graduation.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Any pics of this one? V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Jun 12, 2017)

The Summer swap always seems to be a lot lighter than the winter swap. I was disappointed in the turnout of buyers vs. vendors. It seems that advertising the show/swap wasn't done very well this year but I still had a good time. A friend of mine brought his Hetchins which should have won best restored, his Cinelli which was hands down best unrestored and with exception of some NOS grip tape was original off the peg brand new! But no love for road bikes amongst most of the voters. Skillman's Auto/Bicycle museum was a treat. Lots of neat bikes and cars. If you were a Corvette or Mustang fan, you would have had fun ogling them all. My favorite in the Collection was the Willy's Wagon.

                    ​


----------



## Iverider (Jun 12, 2017)

A video someone that attended put together.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4009817441509


----------



## Iverider (Jun 12, 2017)

Inside the museum.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the pics. Are those white Vitalics on one of your machines? Would love to have a set of those! That Hetchins is nice but a curly stay Hetchins is what gets my blood racing. Museum looks pretty cool too. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Jun 12, 2017)

Look at the Hetchins again, It's curly for surely. The guy who runs the Hetchins register said it's the nicest restoration he's ever seen.

The Vitalics are on a friend's Crown that will be coming up for sale shortly I believe. It's a relatively tall bike so I asked about it. He said, "it won't be cheap" he's selling it to fund the Great Western MFG. book he is working on I believe.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

My bad--I confused the first bike shown and just sorta skimmed the rest of the pics. That Hetchins is beautiful--one day! So that Crown belongs to Richard? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That Hetchins is nice but a curly stay Hetchins is what gets my blood racing.





Krautwaggen said:


> Look at the Hetchins again, It's curly for surely.



Curly Stays make up for balloon tires in "Cool Factor".... beautiful bike ...pic for those of us still learning what you guys are talking about....


----------

